# Regional support



## tom-pele (May 13, 2009)

Hi, 

I dont' know if I am the only user in Greenland of FreeBSD, user land; in Greenland lives approx 50.000,  - 
 -it could be fun maintaining You'r 'own' cvsup server and so on, espicially when bandwith consumption is expensive (say approx. 7Mb=1 $) , regional infrastructure establishment, how does it takes place , - lots of spare time i guess...? 

 What drives FreeBSD - Funding ? In order to establish infrasture there must be some demand for it (like supply and demand )? - it will be pointless to make an effort where userland isn't available, is that true ? 
Other countries they get support from their major ISP's, or other major companies ? 

that could be fun, establishing a regional cached named server services available, including differentiated rbls lookups in order to lower queries to root servers, etc.

I'd say this is THE greatest tool.

volunteer for administratively / technical purposes where do I get in line ? 

cheers,


----------



## gordon@ (May 13, 2009)

Send a message the freebsd-hubs mailing list. They will probably be able to help get things setup. As for the actual hardware and infrastructure, almost all of it is donated to the project. If you don't have hardware that you can acquire to host the services you are referring to, you may be out of luck.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2009)

Tom, try 'user population' instead of 'user land'. It's highly confusing


----------



## tom-pele (May 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all reply, 
 I'll try contacting the organisation, but I'dont expect much, hence if I'm the 'only' user  here, ; my view is commercial aspect then there is foundation for growth / growing, 

Thank You for support.

Regards


----------



## tom-pele (May 13, 2009)

*i am still learning *



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Tom, try 'user population' instead of 'user land'. It's highly confusing





i am still learning


----------

